# IPPLAN - Install or any others?



## slugggerzzz (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Anyone had a successful install and use of IPPLAN in a production corporate network? Or does anyone have any suggestions on an alternative?


----------



## pacija (Jan 29, 2013)

I use racktables.


----------

